# Game 4: Phoenix Suns (1-2) @ Miami Heat (2-1) - 11/5



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Monday, 7:30PMEST/4:30PMPST
Where: American Airlines Arena - Miami, FL
TV: Local or illegal method*
*Previous Game: L 115-94 @ Magic*










@









*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHSHIT!*​


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Aren't all advisories to be at this level?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They will be if we keep losing in general.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

1-3


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Turns out Beasley and Johnson are who we thought they were.


----------



## AG (Nov 1, 2012)

That blowout loss to the best team in the league gives us a fairly accurate idea of just how far away this team is to being a championship team.


----------

